# Man O War Torpedo Cigar Review - Virtue



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Holy cow what a cigar. Mellow and mild , excellent burn fantastic looks a definite spot is reserved in my humidor for these. Mini salamon was a sur...

Read the full review here: Man O War Torpedo Cigar Review - Virtue


----------

